# BH unter Radbody



## Senatorin (26. Juli 2008)

Die Frage mag blöd klingen, aber zieht man als Frau unter einen Radbody nen BH an? 

Weil irgendwie sieht es mit komisch aus, da er am Rücken doch schon relativ tief geschnitten is, und dann guckt das hinten alles raus 


Also welche Frau kann mir da ne Antwort zu geben?

Gruss Sena


----------



## Ope (26. Juli 2008)

Ähemm ....
Bin zwar vom anderen Geschlecht , aber ich kann dir evtl. trotzdem weiterhelfen. Unter der Radhose trägt man auch keine Unterhose da die Nähte reiben. Ich bin ab und an auf CC Rennen unterwegs dort tragen die weiblichen Profis nichts unter dem Body.

de Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daywalker71 (26. Juli 2008)

Hi

Kleiner Tip: Sie meint nicht unterhalb sondern oberhalb der Gürtellinie  Männer denken schnell einfach zu tief 

Für die Mädels die die gleiche Frage mal haben (Senatorin hab ich das anderweitig schon mal geschrieben):

Beim Sport sollte Frau einen Sport-BH tragen. Insbesondere wenn sie etwas mehr Oberweite hat. Hier spielen u.a. folgende Sachen eine Rolle. Da ist das Stichwort "Bindegewebe". Das Bindegewebe der Brust leidet wenn es, um es salopp zu sagen, durchgerüttet wird. Auf die Dauer macht sich das dann über die Jahre bemerkbar. Im weiteren ist das Thema Hals/Nacken/obere Rückenmuskulatur. Wird die Brust nicht ausreichend gestützt, leiden diese Muskelgruppen vermehrt. Das ist dann nicht nur unangenehm sondern, um es mal sportlich zu betrachtet, stört es den Trainingserfolg.

Wichtig ist dabei das die richtige Größe genutzt wird (Brustumfang messen und so den BH wählen, das die mittlere Verschlussposition genutzt werden kann). Breite Träger auf der Schulter entlasten die Nackenmuskulatur. Das gilt nicht nur für die BHs beim Sport! Frauen mit größerer Oberweite die vorwiegend bis immer schmalere Träger nutzen, haben in den späteren Jahren richtige Furchen in der Muskulatur des Nackens/Schulter, also da wo die Träger liegen. Das sind dann "Einschnitte" in der Muskulatur. Folgen sind Fehlhaltungen, Verspannungen, Entzündungen im Hals/Schulter/Armbereich. Und schön ausschauen tut das auch nicht.

PushUps und ähnliche Arten haben beim Sport nichts zu suchen. Ein Sport BH zeichnet sich, dank flacher, breiter Träger auch nicht so stark ab. Er sollte, logisch, aus atmungsaktiven Material sein.

Den optischen Aspekt würde ich außen vor lassen und den medizinisch/sportlichen in den Fokus schieben. Und ganz nebenbei... Mann pfeift/schaut Dir auch mir Sport BH unterm Body hinterher  Zwinkernd

Ich komme ja aus dem medizinisch-technischen Bereich und... auch wenn man es kaum glauben mag, ich hab entsprechende Schulungen hinter mir.


----------



## norman68 (26. Juli 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Unter der Radhose trägt man auch keine Unterhose da die Nähte reiben.
> 
> de Ope



Fahr seit 15 Jahre mit drunter und da reibt nix. Soll doch jeder so machen wie es ihn gefällt.


----------



## rissect (29. Juli 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Die Frage mag blöd klingen, aber zieht man als Frau unter einen Radbody nen BH an?



Hallo Sena,

eine klare Frage mit einer klaren Antwort: Nein, unter einem Radbody trägt Frau keinen BH mehr.

Radbodies sind dafür gemacht und auch gedacht, dass man sie auf nackter Haut trägt. Ich kenne jedenfalls keine Dame die das anders sieht und auch praktiziert.

Ich bevorzuge Damenbodies mit Viertelarm, die geben einen guten Halt egal bei welcher Brustgröße und sehen am weiblichen Körper super aus.

Aus medzinischer Sicht mag es ja einen guten Grund geben einen BH zu tragen (vgl. daywalker71), aber ich trage meine Radbodies ja nicht täglich 24 Stunden. Beim Biken ist Unterwäsche unter einem Radbody m. E. nicht nur aus optischen Gründen einfach nicht nötig.

Liebe Grüße

Leonie


----------



## Fretchen (29. Juli 2008)

Radbody?
Unpraktisch wenn Frau in freier Natur mal muss!

Daywalker hat ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt....
Es sind halt nicht alle so platt wie die Assos Werbe Dame....

Ich empfehle Falke.


----------



## Fretchen (29. Juli 2008)

rissect schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge Damenbodies mit Viertelarm, die geben einen guten Halt *egal bei welcher Brustgröße* und sehen am weiblichen Körper super aus.


----------



## rissect (29. Juli 2008)

Fretchen schrieb:


>



Hallo Fretchen,

ok, ok du hast ja recht. Ich schränke meine Aussage wie folgt ein: 

Von Körbchengröße A - C sollte ein engsitzender Viertelarmbody der weiblichen Brust genug Halt bieten, sodass beim Biken kein BH nötig ist.

Viele Grüße

Leonie


----------



## Fretchen (29. Juli 2008)

rissect schrieb:


> Hallo Fretchen,
> 
> ok, ok du hast ja recht. Ich schränke meine Aussage wie folgt ein:
> 
> ...




RR fahren ohne würde ich mir bei kleiner Oberweite noch gefallen lassen...
Aber "Biken" (Trails, Wurzeln, Steine, schnell aus dem Sattel gehen müssen...) ?
Nein! 
Aber welches Mädel es gern ausprobieren will... Am Ende siegt doch die Schwerkraft


----------



## rissect (30. Juli 2008)

Fretchen schrieb:


> RR fahren ohne würde ich mir bei kleiner Oberweite noch gefallen lassen...
> Aber "Biken" (Trails, Wurzeln, Steine, schnell aus dem Sattel gehen müssen...) ?
> Nein!
> Aber welches Mädel es gern ausprobieren will... Am Ende siegt doch die Schwerkraft



Kann es vielleicht sein, dass Du schon seit längerem keinen Radbody mehr anhattest? Dann hättest Du nämlich andere Erfahrungen gemacht.

Protective, Assos und Maloja stellen mittlerweile echt super Bodies her.

Viele Grüße

Leonie


----------



## bbQ (31. Juli 2008)

also ich trag einen drunter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rissect (1. August 2008)

Mein Gott... Was ist da passiert???

Zum Beweis (aus dem letzten Sommer) das beim Biken ohne BH - auch nach 10 Jahren - keine Kollateralschäden zu erwarten sind: 







Liebe Grüße

Leonie


----------



## daywalker71 (3. August 2008)

Hallo

Theorie und Praxis sind manchmal eben doch nicht das selbe...

@Leonie
Das lass ich als praktischen Beweis glatt 1a durchgehen, Respekt. 

Aber... nicht jeder hat so gutes Bindegewebe und die 1a Figur. Ohne jemanden hier zu nahe treten zu wollen, sondern eben rein diskussionsseitig zu sehen die Aussage.

Das PRoblem ist immer, das man seine eigenen Erfahrungen nicht immer auf die Allgemeinheit umsetzen kann. Gerade was den Körper angeht.

Ich z.B. hab eine schwere und ziemlich schief gelaufene Wirbelsäulen OP mit anschließender Teilquerschnittlähmung hinter mir. Ich bike wieder und fahre auch wieder Freeride. Das heißt aber (leider) nicht das jeder nach einer ähnlichen OP wieder richtig laufen oder gar biken kann. Bei mir hieß es das ich wohl nie wieder biken kann... das war wohl die theoretische Seite... praktisch sah es, wie bei Dir auch (auf dem Bild zu sehen ist) deutlich besser aus als in der Theorie 

Mach weiter so... Du darfst weiter ohne BH fahren unterm Body fahren


----------



## Fretchen (4. August 2008)

rissect schrieb:


> Mein Gott... Was ist da passiert???
> 
> Zum Beweis (aus dem letzten Sommer) das beim Biken ohne BH - auch nach 10 Jahren - keine Kollateralschäden zu erwarten sind:
> 
> ...



Wo nichts is muss auch nichts gehalten werden das stimmt schon...


----------



## phreak007 (4. August 2008)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Wo nichts is muss auch nichts gehalten werden das stimmt schon...



Da spricht der blanke Neid


----------



## Fretchen (4. August 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Da spricht der blanke Neid



wenn Du meinst  wusste gar nicht das wir uns schon mal so nahe gekommen sind...
dann kannst Du mich nicht sonderlich beeindruckt haben...


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (4. August 2008)

Nice picture (also das zweite).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campari79 (4. August 2008)

Na kommt Leute, gegenseitiges beleidigen muss nicht sein.


----------



## daywalker71 (4. August 2008)

Eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis das man auf ernstgemeinte Fragen und Antworten Texte bekommt die ein Niveau der untersten Schublade haben und dann auch noch von jemanden der ein "IBC DIMB Racing Team" im Profil hat. Das ist echt ziemlich daneben.

Aber das ist hier im Forum ja recht gut verbreitet dieses Beleidigen und diverse andere nette Sachen. 

Ich würde mal vorschlagen:

BACK TO TOPIC!


----------



## phreak007 (4. August 2008)

Fretchen schrieb:


> wenn Du meinst  wusste gar nicht das wir uns schon mal so nahe gekommen sind...
> dann kannst Du mich nicht sonderlich beeindruckt haben...



Das sind wir ganz sicher nicht


----------



## Fretchen (4. August 2008)

daywalker71 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis das man auf ernstgemeinte Fragen und Antworten Texte bekommt die ein Niveau der untersten Schublade haben und dann auch noch von jemanden der ein "IBC DIMB Racing Team" im Profil hat. Das ist echt ziemlich daneben.
> 
> Aber das ist hier im Forum ja recht gut verbreitet dieses Beleidigen und diverse andere nette Sachen.
> 
> ...



Was hat das mit IBC DIMB Racing Team zu tun - darf ich hier nicht meine Meinung äußern.
Es ist doch deutlich auf dem Bild zu erkennen, dass hier definitiv KEIN BH von nöten ist.
Jetzt kann die Fred-Erstellerin "vergleichen" und entscheiden ob sie einen braucht oder nicht!    
Es war keine Beleidigung sondern eine Feststellung.
Kleine Brüste oder große Brüste sagen nichts über die Frau und ihren Charakter aus - aber sie kann sich auf grund ihres Körperbaus für oder gegen einen BH entscheiden.


----------



## Fretchen (4. August 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Das sind wir ganz sicher nicht



Was reißt Du dann die Klappe so weit auf...


----------



## Tinchen12 (4. August 2008)

Ladies, ist euch das nicht peinlich. Hier sollen Informationen ausgetauscht werden und kein Zickenkrieg veranstaltet werden. Ich kann mich Daywalker71 nur anschliessen ---> ein Armutszeugnis!!!!


----------



## phreak007 (4. August 2008)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Was reißt Du dann die Klappe so weit auf...



Nur weiter...

Um deine Kommentare zu bewerten, braucht man dich noch nicht mal nackt gesehen zu haben... (Gott sei dank)

Edit: Was hier stand, gehört eigentlich nicht hierher...


----------



## Backfisch (4. August 2008)

daywalker71 schrieb:


> ..s das man auf ernstgemeinte Fragen und Antworten Texte bekommt die ein Niveau der untersten Schublade haben und dann auch noch von jemanden der ein "IBC DIMB Racing Team" im Profil hat.



Gerade von so jemandem!


----------



## Fretchen (4. August 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Nur weiter...
> 
> Um deine Kommentare zu bewerten, braucht man dich noch nicht mal nackt gesehen zu haben... (Gott sei dank)
> 
> Edit: gehört eigentlich nicht hierher...



aber Dich Du kleine Grinse-Katze


----------



## Fretchen (4. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Gerade von so jemandem!



Sorry aber wenn ich als Frau nicht in der Lage bin zu erkennen ob ich einen BH brauch oder nicht is das schon ein bisschen ein Armutszeugnis - und somit ist das doch (siehe auch das erste Pic) hier eine reine Spassveranstaltung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (4. August 2008)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn ich als Frau nicht in der Lage bin zu erkennen ob ich einen BH brauch oder nicht is das schon ein bisschen ein Armutszeugnis



Wen interesseirt denn, was Du siehst, und ob Du Dir ein Armutszeugnis ausstellst?
Ich seh da "B" und da trägt frau normalerweise schon einen BH unter normaler Kleidung, es sei denn sie ist a) operiert, b) 17 oder c) Öko.


----------



## phreak007 (4. August 2008)

Fretchen schrieb:


> aber Dich Du kleine Grinse-Katze



Na zum Glück weißt du nicht wo ich wohne


----------



## LautSprecher (4. August 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Na zum Glück weißt du nicht wo ich wohne



Chemnitz nehm ich an?


----------



## rissect (4. August 2008)

Man, man, man was ist denn hier los??? Sehe ich übrigens genauso:



Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Ladies, ist euch das nicht peinlich. Hier sollen Informationen ausgetauscht werden und kein Zickenkrieg veranstaltet werden. Ich kann mich Daywalker71 nur anschliessen ---> ein Armutszeugnis!!!!



Sollte es sich bei den Diskussioenen in einigen Postings um meine Brust handeln, so kann ich sagen das es ein klassisches 80B-Körbchen ist. Auch richtig, ich trage im Alltag immer BH. Nur unter einem Bikebody eigentlich nie.

Also MÄDELS, lasst uns mal wieder zum Thema finden. Wie tragt Ihr Eure Bodies?

Männer, dies ist dezenter Verweis aufs mitlesen, aktive Beteiligung bitte nur wenn aus Erfahrungswerten mit weiblichen Mitfahrerinnen berichtet werden kann. 

Liebe Grüße

Leonie


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. August 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> Fahr seit 15 Jahre mit drunter und da reibt nix. Soll doch jeder so machen wie es ihn gefällt.



Vertickerst du deine Slips anschließend auf Ebay oder steht dein Freund darauf oder versteigerst du sie am CSD für wohltätige Zwecke?


----------



## Backfisch (4. August 2008)

http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/lokales/greven/grlo/art967,323125


----------



## Tinchen12 (4. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/lokales/greven/grlo/art967,323125


----------



## B.Scheuert (4. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Gerade von so jemandem!


Ich bin für ein KTWR racing team!


----------



## --hobo-- (4. August 2008)

Fretchen schrieb:


> wenn Du meinst  wusste gar nicht das wir uns schon mal so nahe gekommen sind...
> dann kannst Du mich nicht sonderlich beeindruckt haben...



Du bist zwar eine Frau, der sagt man sowas normal nicht, aber....ich finde das Bild von rissect sieht doch richtig sportlich aus. Was will man(n) denn mit riesigen Bomben vor der Hütt' die im Grunde genommen nur hängendes Gewebe darstellen? Also ich steh absolut nicht auf sowas, hat für mich immer was künstliches an sich. 

Also jeder wie er mag, ich finde das Bild bzw. die Figur der abgebildeten Person


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (4. August 2008)

wir warten alle auf dein foto fretchen...


----------



## --hobo-- (4. August 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> wir warten alle auf dein foto fretchen...



Richtig:


----------



## Fretchen (4. August 2008)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Du bist zwar eine Frau, der sagt man sowas normal nicht, aber....ich finde das Bild von rissect sieht doch richtig sportlich aus. Was will man(n) denn mit riesigen Bomben vor der Hütt' die im Grunde genommen nur hängendes Gewebe darstellen? Also ich steh absolut nicht auf sowas, hat für mich immer was künstliches an sich.
> 
> Also jeder wie er mag, ich finde das Bild bzw. die Figur der abgebildeten Person



Deshalb hat mich die 80B Angabe schon etwas schockiert - bei der schlanken sportlichen Figur hätte ich eher an 70B gedacht.
Manchmal (genauer gesagt manchmal beim Sport) trauere ich meiner 70A Zeit etwas hinterher, das stimmt 
Aber da ich krankheitsbedingt Hormone nehmen musste sind daraus 75C geworden... (heute bin ich super glücklich damit)
Wie ich schon sagte zum RR fahren vielleicht noch ohne BH und einem richtig gut unterstützenden Body möglich...
Aber beim MTB (und joggen natürlich) nur mit, es ist sonst wirklich unangenehm. Aber man kriegt unter so'nen Body auch so schlecht Protektoren drunter 

(es gibt aber ein Outfit bei dem ich gerne "verzichte" - das Gefühl ist *yeah* - nur Radfahren möchte ich nicht damit )


----------



## phreak007 (4. August 2008)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Deshalb hat mich die 80B Angabe schon etwas schockiert - bei der schlanken sportlichen Figur hätte ich eher an 70B gedacht.
> Manchmal (genauer gesagt manchmal beim Sport) trauere ich meiner 70A Zeit etwas hinterher, das stimmt
> Aber da ich krankheitsbedingt Hormone nehmen musste sind daraus 75C geworden... (heute bin ich super glücklich damit)
> Wie ich schon sagte zum RR fahren vielleicht noch ohne BH und einem richtig gut unterstützenden Body möglich...
> ...



Sprüche, Sprüche, nix als Sprüche...

Ab ins KTWR mit dem Thread...


----------



## Fretchen (4. August 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Sprüche, Sprüche, nix als Sprüche...
> 
> Ab ins KTWR mit dem Thread...



Ab ins Bett! Und deck was drüber!


----------



## downgrade (4. August 2008)

Der Fred wird ja immer seltsamer ... vielleicht auch schäbiger?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fab-Bike (5. August 2008)

Also ich bin zwar weder weinblich noch hab ich sonderlich viel Ahnung von Rad Bodies aber der Unterhaltungs Wert von diesem Thread ist schon ganz großes Kino... 

Mal ehrlich Fretchen, ich will ja nit erst seid kurzem hier angemeldet sein und mich schon mit jemandem streiten, aber was willste mit so nem riesen Fleischbalkon wenns auch sportlich aussehn kann?! Ich persönlich würd mich mit Sprüchen wie "Wo nix ist muss auch nix gehalten werden" oder so angegriffen fühlen, wäre ich eine Frau...


----------



## Schwarzwild (5. August 2008)

An die Admins: 
Bitte, bitte verschont uns im KTWR vor diesem Thread, womöglich sickern im Gefolge wieder so Typen wie Arkonis ein, und das muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein.

@the Rest: Die Bilder der Tattoo-Lady in ihrem eigenen Album reichen doch wohl schon dahingehend, dass niemand an weiteren Darstellungen interessiert ist, also Strich drunter und Tschüss!


----------



## curtisDD (5. August 2008)

rissect schrieb:


> Mein Gott... Was ist da passiert???
> 
> Zum Beweis (aus dem letzten Sommer) das beim Biken ohne BH - auch nach 10 Jahren - keine Kollateralschäden zu erwarten sind:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
um auf das Thema zurückzukommen. Ich denke wenn man nicht gerade doppel D hat brauch man keinen BH. Immerhin hält der Body ja einiges straff. Mal davon abgesehen ist es für uns Männer doch auch ein kleiner Anreiz. Man sieht das selten genug 

MfG


----------



## 4mate (5. August 2008)

rissect schrieb:


> ... ..... ....
> 
> Männer, dies ist dezenter Verweis aufs mitlesen, aktive Beteiligung bitte nur wenn aus Erfahrungswerten mit weiblichen Mitfahrerinnen berichtet werden kann.
> 
> ...


mit (und das ist gut so)

....


----------



## Fretchen (5. August 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> mit (und das ist gut so)
> 
> ....


----------



## Graf Bobby (5. August 2008)

Das Fretchen lehnt sich aber ganz schön weit aus dem Fenster, dafür dass sie die einzige Beteiligte ist, die hier noch nichts zum Besten (Bilder) gegeben hat ^^


----------



## Freistiler (5. August 2008)

Kennt hier eigentlich niemand den "weiblich, 22, sucht"-Thread. Fretchen braucht definitiv 'nen BH.(-;
Santé!


----------



## Graf Bobby (5. August 2008)

Erfahrungsgemäß sind diejenigen Mädels die größten Nörglerinnen, die selbst mit Orangenhaut und Reiterhosen, sowie Hängeschläuchen aufwarten, daher erwarte ich rein goanüscht.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (5. August 2008)

Graf Bobby schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß sind diejenigen Mädels die größten Nörglerinnen, die selbst mit Orangenhaut und Reiterhosen, sowie Hängeschläuchen aufwarten, daher erwarte ich rein goanüscht.



Ich bin zwar kein Admin, aber ich finde so langsam reicht es mal wie hier mit Beleidigungen gegenüber anderen Usern rumgeworfen wird.

Das "rissect" eine gute Figur hat wissen wir nun.
Das "Fretchen" hat auch schon gesagt das "rissect" sehr sportlich ist - woraus ich entnehme das ihre Aussage bzgl. (BH nicht nötig) wohl nicht so böse gemeint war wie sie rüber kam.

So, könnten jetzt mal wieder alle ihren Frust nehmen und ihn woanders abladen?
Dann bitte - zurück zum eigentlichen Thema aber in einem erwachsenen Tonfall - freundlicher Umgang miteinander usw.
Danke.


----------



## Fretchen (5. August 2008)

Graf Bobby schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß sind diejenigen Mädels die größten Nörglerinnen, die selbst mit Orangenhaut und Reiterhosen, sowie Hängeschläuchen aufwarten, daher erwarte ich rein goanüscht.



Blablabla 
Wer meine Figur gerne mal sehen möchte, kann sich gerne melden und eine Runde mit mir biken.
Als arme arme Azubine (ganz ohne Gehalt aber mit Schulgebühren) kann ich mir außerdem keinen Fotoapparat leisten - zu mindest im Moment.
Und da ich leider auch meine Handybilder nicht übertragen bekomme, könnt ihr euch weiter gerne vorstellen, wie ich aussehen könnte... 
Schlüpfe jetzt ma ins enge Lycra (ne bestimmt kein Radbody) und fetze mal ne Runde über die Straße....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikosa (5. August 2008)

hört sich jetzt irgendwie sehr schlüpfrig an...


----------



## Fretchen (5. August 2008)

Ikosa schrieb:


> hört sich jetzt irgendwie sehr schlüpfrig an...



ne auf dem RR doch nicht 
da bin ich wiesel... ähm natürlich fretchen-flink


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. August 2008)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Deshalb hat mich die *80B* Angabe schon etwas schockiert - bei der schlanken sportlichen Figur hätte ich eher an *70B *gedacht.
> Manchmal (genauer gesagt manchmal beim Sport) trauere ich meiner *70A* Zeit etwas hinterher, das stimmt
> Aber da ich krankheitsbedingt Hormone nehmen musste sind daraus *75C* geworden...



Kann mir das mal jemand in Kilo oder Rahmengrößen umrechnen? Ich verteh kein Wort?
Oder sind das Rennklassen?


----------



## Priest0r (5. August 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Kann mir das mal jemand in Kilo oder Rahmengrößen umrechnen? Ich verteh kein Wort?
> Oder sind das Rennklassen?



lass dir zeit kleiner, wenn die zeit reif ist wirst auch du in dieses mysterium eingeweiht...


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. August 2008)

Priest0r schrieb:


> lass dir zeit *kleiner*,...



Diese Anrede, aus deiner Position gewählt, muss unzweifelhaft ihr Ziel verfehlen.


----------



## Priest0r (5. August 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Diese Anrede, aus deiner Position gewählt, muss unzweifelhaft ihr Ziel verfehlen.



genauso wie die kochschürze für die freundin zu weihnachten
kauf ihr nen bh und du schlägst 2 fliegen mit einer klappe


----------



## Ikosa (5. August 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Kann mir das mal jemand in Kilo oder Rahmengrößen umrechnen? Ich verteh kein Wort?
> Oder sind das Rennklassen?



80B = Frau
70B = Mädchen, fast Frau
70A = Bub
75C = annehmbare Größe
75D = mehr als ne Hand
75DD = Angst!

dies ist natürlich ausgesprochen frauenfeindlich, und entspricht nicht meinem Naturell...


----------



## --hobo-- (5. August 2008)

Dass dieser Thread nur so gut mit Antworten befüllt ist, liegt doch lediglich an der Tatsache, dass alle inkl. mir lediglich T*ttenbilder sehen wollen, hab ich Recht oder stimmts?


----------



## norman68 (5. August 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Vertickerst du deine Slips anschließend auf Ebay oder steht dein Freund darauf oder versteigerst du sie am CSD für wohltätige Zwecke?



Nette dürfen nur Schwule mit Slip unter der Radhosen fahren oder wie soll man deinen Senf da verstehen
Als ich das Biken angefangen habe  hat es nur Radhosen mit echt Ledereinsatz gegeben nicht so wie heute aus "Schaumstoff". Diese alten solltest mal ohne fahren da kommt echt freude auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (5. August 2008)

Soll ich von mir mal ein Bild im Triathlon-Body hier reinstellen? Ich lass es, sonst wird euch noch allen schlecht


----------



## Fretchen (5. August 2008)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Soll ich von mir mal ein Bild im Triathlon-Body hier reinstellen? Ich lass es, sonst wird euch noch allen schlecht



Hab schon gegessen - Du darfst


----------



## Scalpel3000 (9. August 2008)

Wenn es dann im Radbody so aussieht würde ich es mir überlegen ob ich so draussen rum fahre....


----------



## LautSprecher (9. August 2008)

Was ist wenn die Dame feucht wird? "Schweißfleck?" 

Edit: Die Socken in den Sandalen hinter ihr sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Up&Down (10. August 2008)

Das schöne Wort Nippelgate in ganz neuer Bedeutung:


----------



## homerjay (26. September 2008)

http://www.shock-absorber.de/fileadmin/bounceometer/shock.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (27. September 2008)

rissect schrieb:


> Mein Gott... Was ist da passiert???
> 
> Zum Beweis (aus dem letzten Sommer) das beim Biken ohne BH - auch nach 10 Jahren - keine Kollateralschäden zu erwarten sind:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronito (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mir gerade nicht erklären warum dieser Fred so aufgeblasen wird. Mittlerweile wurden einige Meinungen abgegeben und im Endeffekt wissen wir jetzt, dass sich jeder so einkleiden sollte wie es ihm oder ihr am besten passt und der Komfort stimmt. Fertig!?



FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Kann mir das mal jemand in Kilo oder Rahmengrößen umrechnen? Ich verteh kein Wort?
> Oder sind das Rennklassen?



Meines Erachtens der beste Post zu diesem Thema. Und bekanntlich sollte man aufhören wenn es am schönsten ist!


----------



## longtom76 (3. Oktober 2008)

...weit übers Ziel hinaus. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein Mod der dem Treiben hier ein Ende setzt.

Gruß Tom


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2009)

schwanzvergleich is nix dagegen ))


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. September 2009)

Wahnsinn, danke fürs Hervorkramen dieses alten Threads. Den zu verpassen hätte ich nicht verkraftet


----------

